# "i'm outta here" countdown



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

post 180 was 2 days ago. any bets?
rules: only 1 bet per day and no comments, only bets.
i will announce the winner when the glorious day comes.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

December 16


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

12/12


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

2/2/22

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> post 180 was 2 days ago. any bets?
> rules: only 1 bet per day and no comments, only bets.
> i will announce the winner when the glorious day comes.
> jack


Today between 10 pm and 11


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I miss something?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I miss something?


pay attention. somebody will explain it.
jack


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

See ya


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> See ya


gotta have dates to qualify for the drawing.
jack


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

18 Dec


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

12 hours After the next Hubbards Marina middle ground trip.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Where ya goin?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Hubbards


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

12-12. 1500


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

01/01/2022 00:02


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Walton County said:


> 12 hours After the next Hubbards Marina middle ground trip.


your must have a date to enter the drawing.
jack


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Dec 21 before noon


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

12/17/21 !


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

What's the prize? It matters.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> See ya


NO TIME FOR HATE!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> NO TIME FOR HATE!


REAL SPORTSMAN DON'T HAVE TIME FOR HATE!!! LOSERS!!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

12-31-2021


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it next post on existing thread, or next NEW thread, or either will do? Just want to clarify ahead of time.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Can’t Take It No More!

12/24/21

“GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sea Monkey said:


> The OLE Can’t Take It No More!
> 
> 12/24/21
> 
> “GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


🤣 😅 
The OLE “I get mad when I cant impose my will on others.”
The two times I seen him do this on other sites, He hasn’t came back to them yet that I’m aware of.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

SurfRidr said:


> Is it next post on existing thread, or next NEW thread, or either will do? Just want to clarify ahead of time.


good point, sam. let's just say the next post, on anything on pff.
jack


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

We should all pitch in $20 each and the winner( or looser depending on how you look at it) has to go and do a hubbards middle ground trip. Trip has to come with a detailed report to tell us all how the “best of the best real fishermen” do it. No hate


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Just want to share the wonder of Florida fishing...

12-13 1033


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Well after further investigation the next 39hr HARDCORE FISHERMEN ONLY trip is tomorrow the 14th. So I'm going with Friday the 17th


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Personally I will NOT miss Bob's posts. Not interested in what the Head Boat Pimp has to say about the Hubbards tourist trap trips. I will miss the bantering, and bashing more than the trash Bob posted.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't think he'll be able to hold out till Jan 14th for the FULL MOON trip


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> NO TIME FOR HATE!


Don't believe I hated..... but now I see what this is all about , not really knowing the history involved..... I thought this was jack going somewhere..... duh..... by saying see ya 
I'll leave it at this


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> I don't think he'll be able to hold out till Jan 14th for the FULL MOON trip


Yep I see it now. Bob: Another Great trip! As Tammy flips burgers in the haze of her last cigarette under the light of the Wolf moon. Capt. Dylan puts the real sportsmen of FL. on all the Grey snapper they can handle. And what is the Wolf Moon you may ask? According to the Old Farmer's Almanac, *January's full moon* is often referred to as the "wolf moon" as a reference to wolves that used to howl at night around this time of year, although it remains unclear if the name stemmed from a Native American tribe, as moon names typically do.








Tammy getting ready to prepare another great meal!
And here is Clide he is so excited about all the fun he is having.







Then George he came all the way from New York to catch his Trophy!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jwilson1978 said:


> Capt Dylan puts the real sportsmen of FL. on all the Gray snapper they can handle.


Don't forget, he made a very specific point that there are 'Gray Snapper' and _then_ there are 'Grey Snapper' spelled with an 'e' - the latter being known to us fake people and poor sportsmen as 'tomtate grunts' aka 'ruby red lips' but consumed voraciously by out of towners who don't know what she's throwing on that grill to start with. 

Bless his heart.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jack2 said:


> your must have a date to enter the drawing.
> jack


If I had a date my wife would kill me!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> Don't forget, he made a very specific point that there are 'Gray Snapper' and _then_ there are 'Grey Snapper' spelled with an 'e' - the latter being known to us fake people and poor sportsmen as 'tomtate grunts' aka 'ruby red lips' but consumed voraciously by out of towners who don't know what she's throwing on that grill to start with.
> 
> Bless his heart.


Dang I forgot about the e spelling! I will fix it


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No time for the HATE!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all just a bunch of masterhaters


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Golly Gee Weez,


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> Y'all just a bunch of masterhaters


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Don't be a charter hater, they was the only ones allowed to keep red snapper this fall. They must be better than us Florida outdoorsmen.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn its been 5 days 


Report
*Harbison*
Registered · From Tampa, Florida
Joined Apr 18, 2012
Last seen 5 d ago


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Say his name three times and he'll appear.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Booty lips, Booty lips, Booty lips, And now I wait


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

He now has a disclaimer at the end of his articles. But every article is the same, Id love to see how he would've spun Joey's catfish article into something Hubbards 

Following the tradition


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

So Harbison...claims in this article...that he was there on Hubbards boat for the November trip? Funny because he told us he wasn't.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Booty lips, Booty lips, Booty lips, And now I wait


No don’t call him back


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'll donate a case of nattys and present it to the winner at our next pff seafood fry.
jack


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just so I'm up to speed (because I typically ignore you retards) 

Yall finally ran ole Harbison off, and are now taking bets on his return? 

I'm in. January 17th. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Disclaimer... I have' or have never had, any affiliation with any outfitter or marina. I hunt & fish with them, but have never receive or asked for any compensation.

So does that mean he get free rides for hunting and fishing because he doesn't consider that when they say " comon' along Bob as long as you keep writing good things about us" receiving or asking for compensation. I dunno.... 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I got board and decided to google him. Fuc& that dude is on a lot of forums!! Most might not still be active or he's been banned, he get's the most attention on here. I dug as far back as 04 on some of them and everyone has said the same thing SPAM, PIMP, Hubbards Ho and such. Even some of his most recent post are pictures he used over 10 plus years ago. My head literally hurts from reading all that broken record shi&!! Someone calls him out, and its the same response over and over again, I felt like I was stuck in the movie Groundhog Day. He writes in second person and even gives himself titles in his own story. For example 

PARTY BOAT PACKING LIST: While loading his truck for his latest overnight trip to the Middle Grounds, party boat veteran Bob Harbison came up with a few “must-have” packing tips. They include:


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

stevenattsu said:


> PARTY BOAT PACKING LIST: While loading his truck for his latest overnight trip to the Middle Grounds, party boat veteran Bob Harbison came up with a few “must-have” packing tips. They include:


OK you got our attention (you party boat whore) where's the tips?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> OK you got our attention (you party boat whore) where's the tips?


PARTY BOAT PACKING LIST: While loading his truck for his latest overnight trip to the Middle Grounds, party boat veteran Bob Harbison came up with a few “must-have” packing tips. They include:

1) TACKLE TAMER: Excellent for storing ready-to-use leaders. Really reduces re-tying time to a minimum.

2) SUNBLOCK: A real must! Should be at least SPF 45!

3) SHOES: All-rubber shoes (by Marlin) really work well. Tennis shoes are also fine.

4) LEADER CUTTERS: Fingernail clippers work just fine.

5) VENTING TOOL: The mates on the boat will have these and pliers, but I like having my own, just in case he is helping others.

6) CAP and SUNGLASSES: Both a must!

7) WHERE’S MY ROD? Many rods on the boat will look exactly the same. A small piece of aluminum tape will easily identify yours from the crowd and get you fishing sooner.

8) PUNCH: A small punch makes opening the eye of a hook easy.

9) RED BEADS: These can be used above the hook to help attract snapper.

10) Woods ‘n Water: Take this issue with you for the tackle and rigging tips on the next page!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> PARTY BOAT PACKING LIST: While loading his truck for his latest overnight trip to the Middle Grounds, party boat veteran Bob Harbison came up with a few “must-have” packing tips. They include:
> 
> 1) TACKLE TAMER: Excellent for storing ready-to-use leaders. Really reduces re-tying time to a minimum.
> 
> ...


There is no beer on this list.......WTF


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> There is no beer on this list.......WTF


Beer is for HATERS!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> There is no beer on this list.......WTF


Actually after reading all the stuff, you can only buy them on board at any extremely high price


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> There is no beer on this list.......WTF


ain't no way in hell i'm going now. even if was thinking about it, nope, haw, no way, thanks anyway.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Actually after reading all the stuff, you can only buy them on board at any extremely high price


So they don't just rape the gulf.....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> So they don't just rape the gulf.....


they rape you too. sounds like fun.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> they rape you too. sounds like fun.
> jack


Ole Bobby takes the pics and does the write up for nudie mag.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> I got board and decided to google him. Fuc& that dude is on a lot of forums!! Most might not still be active or he's been banned, he get's the most attention on here. I dug as far back as 04 on some of them and everyone has said the same thing SPAM, PIMP, Hubbards Ho and such. Even some of his most recent post are pictures he used over 10 plus years ago. My head literally hurts from reading all that broken record shi&!! Someone calls him out, and its the same response over and over again, I felt like I was stuck in the movie Groundhog Day. He writes in second person and even gives himself titles in his own story. For example
> 
> PARTY BOAT PACKING LIST: While loading his truck for his latest overnight trip to the Middle Grounds, party boat veteran Bob Harbison came up with a few “must-have” packing tips. They include:


i was wondering the same thing, steven. here's a link i found for dee-dee. LMAO





I Remember Tampa


As a Tampa native I remember many things about our state. I remember when Florida was the least populated southern state. Today Florida is the most populous of all the southeastern states. The Tampa I grew up in was a tiny, backward, southern...




www.bdoutdoors.com




jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Ole Bobby takes the pics and does the write up for nudie mag.


He has to because you aren't allowed to take your phones on the boat, customers say they will search you for "contraband" . Also beers are sold at $5 a pop


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

stevenattsu said:


> He has to because you aren't allowed to take your phones on the boat, customers say they will search you for "contraband" . Also beers are sold at $5 a pop


Now screw that shit!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> Now screw that shit!


It's to keep you googans from stealing their ultra secret ruby red lip hole numbers.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

MrFish said:


> It's to keep you googans from stealing their ultra secret ruby red lip hole numbers.


Might as well make me wear a damn mask too


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> Might as well make me wear a damn mask too


They supply masks. They have straw holes to drink the $5 hard seltzers with.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> Might as well make me wear a damn mask too


Might need a Chasity belt from the look of some of that crew. Ol meth Mike and his deck hand buddy's might pull some shit late at night while your asleep.Being they search you at the door. Might take your self defence apparatus.LOL


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Im buying Jack a Ruby Red Lips Club membership for Christmas 

*For More Information*
*Please Email us at [email protected]*
If you would like to sign up, please Call Capt. Dylan Hubbard at 727-393-1947 ext. 306.

Grey Snapper Club – RC1
$ 200

30% off 5 and 10 hour Fishing Trips and Dolphin Watch
10% off 12, 39 and 44 hour Fishing Trips
$15 off the 12 hour extreme trip on Flying HUB 2
10% off all merchandise
FREE Newsletters and advanced notification of all special offers.
Priority boarding (while everyone else is in seminar) with approval when available (5hr trips only)
NEW GUESTS can use your discount ONE TIME in their life, bring friends that have NEVER BEEN with Hubbard’s before and they get your discount ONE TIME
Minimum 5 Trips a year to qualify for program discounts and features


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That Priority Boarding sounds mighty appealing


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

More time to slam $5 beers while the peasants are watching Bob's safety video


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

stevenattsu said:


> Grey Snapper Club – RC1
> $ 200
> 
> Minimum 5 Trips a year to qualify for program discounts and features


Well heck now we know why he was so adamant that "Grey snappers" are a thing at the charter boat he spams for.

$200 and 5 trips a year and you're in the red lips club.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I might have to get on Bloody Decks and ask him to come back!! Friday is coming fast and I need to win this bet


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> I might have to get on Bloody Decks and ask him to come back!! Friday is coming fast and I need to win this bet


yep, that case of nattys sounded good, didn't it, steven? lol
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting he claims Hubbards boat on his profile on Bloody Decks 

Location tampa/Fl/Hillsborough
Name Harbison
Boat Florida Fisherman
Occupation retired


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

stevenattsu said:


> Interesting he claims Hubbards boat on his profile on Bloody Decks
> 
> Location tampa/Fl/Hillsborough
> Name Harbison
> ...


What IF...the profile is a ghost and made up by Hubbards interests to get their name out?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> I might have to get on Bloody Decks and ask him to come back!! Friday is coming fast and I need to win this bet


Tell him to message me his address.
I need to know where to send his Christmas present.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MaxxT said:


> What IF...the profile is a ghost and made up by Hubbards interests to get their name out?


Same profile pic but goes as Dee Dee


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Tell him to message me his address.
> I need to know where to send his Christmas present.







__





Hillsborough County Property Appraiser > Property Search







gis.hcpafl.org


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i thought he lived in a trailer park.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i thought he lived in a trailer park.
> jack


Might want to check the neighbors


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so no one gets their panties wadded up......
This is PUBLIC record.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Type:  08 | MOBILE HOME (AYB < 1977)
sure is old for a trailer


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MaxxT said:


> Type:  08 | MOBILE HOME (AYB < 1977)
> sure is old for a trailer


Its says its build date was 73, that thing probably has 4 inches of Black Jack sealant on the roof


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MaxxT said:


> Type:  08 | MOBILE HOME (AYB < 1977)
> sure is old for a trailer


trailer for sale or rent. rooms to let for 50cent
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The plot thickens 

Bob was a guest of ours for many years and over the years has become a close family friend. He would go out and ride along out of the kindness of his heart and do reports, pics and videos.

Today, he’s unfortunately unable to join us but still takes all our photos, videos and content and puts together most of our youtube videos and also posts reports to many forums and then also emails them out too.

He’s doing well, and he is CC’ed on this email reply. Feel free to reach out to him anytime at -> [email protected]


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> The plot thickens
> 
> Bob was a guest of ours for many years and over the years has become a close family friend. He would go out and ride along out of the kindness of his heart and do reports, pics and videos.
> 
> ...


This was correspondence from Hubbards?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> This was correspondence from Hubbards?


Yes


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Yes


You emailing them about Bob...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> You emailing them about Bob...


My alter ego did


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> My alter ego did


Mike Honcho?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Mike Honcho?


Emerson Bigtits


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Natty light's about to be mine boys!!! Only a few hrs left today 

Unfortunately age has caught up with me; just turned 80. Although I am no loner physically able to go on the boat I still do picture/video reports.
As we speak I am in the process of posting the report on last Tuesday's 39 hour trip. 
Sir, if you like I will add you to my mailing list. Once on the list you will receive all of my fishing & hunting reports.
Best to you & yours! Bob


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I gave him Joey's email address for his mailing list


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Entertainment ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> I gave him Joey's email address for his mailing list


I got the Norton Bob blocker on all my gadgets. 
He can’t get in


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Natty light's about to be mine boys!!! Only a few hrs left today
> 
> Unfortunately age has caught up with me; just turned 80. Although I am no loner physically able to go on the boat I still do picture/video reports.
> As we speak I am in the process of posting the report on last Tuesday's 39 hour trip.
> ...


this is clearly a violation of the rules. you can't invite him back, he has to come back on his own.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

for anybody keeping score, here's the official list:
boardfeet 12.16
pompchaser 12.12
mac 2.2.22
wilson 12.11
fishinspot 12.08
specktackler 12.12
3rddown 1.1.22
walton county 12.21
surfridr 12.17
yellowrivercat 12.31
seamonkey 12.24
will46r 12.13
steven 1.14.22
johnb. 1.17.22
fish 12.20
check your post and correct me if i am wrong. looks like some of you are out.
steven may be disqualified. the judges have not rendered a decision yet.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

12/20


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like I have already lost 😞


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Looks like I have already lost 😞


That means we have won as a forum, that he didn't return that soon.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Boardfeet said:


> Looks like I have already lost 😞


You can buy back in i think. I try not to participate in the Bob gangbangin, just like stirring the pot


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> You can buy back in i think. I try not to participate in the Bob gangbangin


i'll let the forum members vote on that. what say ye?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> You can buy back in i think. I try not to participate in the Bob gangbangin, just like stirring the pot


I tried to stay out of it, but Bob's last thread with fake PCB and disparaging a place he has never been was too much to resist.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I did not invite him back. I posted all correspondence


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I tried to stay out of it, but Bob's last thread with fake PCB and disparaging a place he has never been was too much to resist.


I agree. I try to ignore him but that one about the Gray/Grey snapper ordeal was kinda over the top because i know what he is doing for hubbards and also what kind of “fisherman” that it caters too, but that was a slap in everybodys face there!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish he would come back. I enjoy his infomercials.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Well shit. Didn't realize they were playing for state.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

He's back who won Jack!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> He's back who won Jack!


Looks like Surfridr missed it by a day.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Looks like Surfridr missed it by a day.


Damn I was sure hoping to see someone get a case of financial light and a jar of pickled pigs feet. LMAO!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Looks like Surfridr missed it by a day.


MAN I was close!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the official date as it was posted by harbison was yesterday the 18th.
no winners this time but stay tuned, we will absolutely have another raffle to see if there is truth to the saying,
I'M OUTTA HERE.
lmao
jack


----------

